# CPU Socket Pins, Crystal Plated Scrap Values



## ionman4 (Sep 27, 2013)

Anyone had any expertise with these items as far as best process to use and amounts recovered, I figure the crystal plates(3/4 " x1/2" per side, both sides plated) would best be done by electronic process, the pins well thinking AR, but not sure what the silver part is made of, HL Acid does not seem to effect them even over time, appears to be aluminum or of a perhaps tin makeup, perhaps AP would be worth a shot, also if I did run the AR on the pins, how many Lbs of pins per what ratio of AR, if someone has the ratio would greatly appreciate this, this is not my first rodeo.

Thanks


----------



## etack (Sep 27, 2013)

I would think you would need a lot of those to make any visible gold. However if you remove the Ta caps I will buy them and you might make money that way.

Eric


----------



## patnor1011 (Sep 27, 2013)

No way it is tin or aluminium. Did you try to bend one?
They are hard so it will be some steel.


----------



## trashmasters (Sep 27, 2013)

have you tried an magnet on any of them ?


----------



## niteliteone (Sep 27, 2013)

AR is a refining process that is seldom used for recovery. :shock: 
Their are very few instances where AR is used for recovery, ceramic processors are one of them, since tin is not an issue. Check Samual-A's (I think) videos for reference. Those processor pins you are showing come from an era where tin was used in most electronic connections and plating's.
The first time you place a tin containing item in AR you will quickly understand why I say this. :shock:


----------



## ionman4 (Sep 30, 2013)

their magnetic, so your saying their not worth the effort, have quite a bit


----------



## Geo (Sep 30, 2013)

they average roughly the same amount as the pins that are plated on the outside. just because its plated inside means it should be thicker on the inside.


----------



## g_axelsson (Sep 30, 2013)

That is not plated on the inside. I would guess the base metal is brass and they are machined with a small gold plated inset that contacts the pin of the IC. Go on, take a flat pliers and crush one and you will see the small pieces of gold plated contacts.
The inset is made of thin phosphor bronze or beryllium copper alloy and gold plated.

I just looked up one on the net, the body was made of tin plated brass (Cu 61% Zn 36% Pb 3%) and the contact in beryllium copper with 0.75 um gold plate. Another one I found had the same composition except no plating, only gold flash.
https://www1.elfa.se/data1/wwwroot/assets/datasheets/110serie_eng_datasheet.pdf

This is only an example of this type of IC socket, but they have all in common that the pins are made up of two parts, one body in brass or similar material and an inset with gold plated / flashed beryllium copper or similar alloy.

For a test, take one pin, crush and take out the small contact parts. Dissolve in a drop of nitric acid to see if it is plated (the gold stays in large foils) or flash (the gold falls apart in dust) and then decide if it's worth your time.

Göran


----------



## Pantherlikher (Sep 30, 2013)

Greetings ionman4

"Anyone had any expertise with these items as far as best process to use and amounts recovered, I figure the crystal plates(3/4 " x1/2" per side, both sides plated) would best be done by electronic process, the pins well thinking AR, but not sure what the silver part is made of, *HL Acid does not seem to effect them even over time, appears to be aluminum or of a perhaps tin makeup*, perhaps AP would be worth a shot, also if I did run the AR on the pins, how many Lbs of pins per what ratio of AR, if someone has the ratio would greatly appreciate this, this is not my first rodeo."

Not your first rodeo huh... How can HCL not have any effect on Aluminum or tin?

What would AP do? If (........) under the plating, it would do something, but what?

Now, why would you remove base metal from PMs with AR? 

Not to put you down but to call you on knowing enough to even attempt them. I wont touch those pins untill I dig through the forum to find pin sockets and how to process what it's made of. Simply asking just adds to the overload of already asked questions. Which will lead to more questions.

B.S.


----------



## niteliteone (Oct 1, 2013)

ionman4 said:


> their magnetic, so your saying their not worth the effort, have quite a bit


Not what we are saying.
They are worth processing, just differently than you have stated.
Do Not use nitric on these until you have removed ALL base metals with HCl and how ever much time it takes to remove the base metals.
Nitric acid plus Tin will make Metastannic acid (Jelly like mess) that will steal your gold unless you learn more processes to try to recover it.


----------

